# Because we all love pictures :)



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What lovely pics! I esp like #3 in the pond sequence. What a pretty area!

I had to chuckle at the trot-out picture, with a peek of some kind of large, bright yellow equipment in the background. Sometimes I wonder if the vets put crazy stuff at the end of the trot lane to amuse themselves as the day drags on!!


----------



## Horsesaplenty (Jan 9, 2013)

That way my fav too, seeing him all stretched out. Oh if you could only have seen the rest of the place! This was held at the Priefert Ranch and Manufacturing facility and they are building a highway intersection on some of the property that the state took. There was equipment everywhere! He did fine with all of it except when I asked him to walk between a huge pipe and some pieces of a metal cow chute on the ground and a some old welded wire fencing with black plastic still attached, laying on the ground and when it flapped, he hopped straight up...then again even higher and a little sideways...I ended up standing next to his shoulder  lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

Great pictures! Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Smokeyhorse (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome👍
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

